# Copyright Question - Clarification Re This Forum



## mish (Mar 29, 2006)

Re Copyright - My understanding is, when a recipe is posted here, whether it is in a catagory like What Are You Having for Dinner, asking for Recipe Suggestions, or otherwise -- if it is from another source & does not state it is copyrighted, as long as the source is posted/stated, there is not a problem with the post.

Suggestion/Request - Prior to deleting or editing a member's post/title/recipe, contacting the member re the post prior to editing/re-wording would be appreciated, rather than a pm after the fact. I understand the reason for changing a title, is to find this site thru a search engine. However, the meaning of the post can be greatly altered toward that end.

I understand copyright is a tricky topic with ramifications. Hopefully the policy will be carried out throughout the forum. TIA. You all do a great job. Thank you.

P.S. *I am unable to edit the title of my post once it is posted. *

*Should be:*

*Copyright Question/Clarification - Changing of Titles/Posts*


----------



## Alix (Mar 29, 2006)

Mish, it is not like citing a source in a paper. Here. you must either have substantially altered a recipe and made it "yours" *or* you must have permission from the recipe's originator *or* you may post a link to it. 

There is the potential of pretty hefty fines for both the poster and the owner of the site if there is copyright infringement. So, in answer to your suggestion about PMing the poster first, sorry, no. We are not perfect, and we miss some, but all that we catch will be dealt with immediately to protect both the site AND the poster. 

So folks, please note that we figure you have all read our Copyright Policy and will abide by it. If we see that someone has made an error, we will take immediate action. This is not intended as punitive, but rather as protection.


----------



## GB (Mar 29, 2006)

I echo what Alix said (she said it much better than I ever could) and for those that are unfamiliar with the policy, you can view it here.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 29, 2006)

I never ever copy any recipes from books or magazines, just to be on the safe side...
all recipes I post are 100 % mine free and clear so to speak,lol....


----------



## GB (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks Kim! That is the safest way


----------



## Constance (Mar 30, 2006)

What about those from recipe sites, such as Recipe Source or Cooks.com?


----------



## GB (Mar 30, 2006)

Constance the best thing to do is just post the link to the recipe instead of copying and pasting the recipe itself. That way you know you are not breaking any laws.


----------



## Constance (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks, GB.


----------



## GB (Mar 30, 2006)

You're welcome


----------



## mish (Mar 30, 2006)

Please re read my original query.  It was not about copy & paste.


----------



## GB (Mar 30, 2006)

Mish I believe your original questions were answered by Alix were they not?

The posts about copy and paste were to answer other peoples questions.

Which of your questions were not answered?


----------

